# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Love's Travel Plaza at Choctaw Road

## plmccordj

We just bought a house at Deerfield Estates at I-40 and Choctaw Road and our Real Estate agent told us that Love's just bought the Anderson Travel Plaza on the South Side of I-40.  I went out there yesterday and saw a back hoe breaking the concrete in the parking lot.  Has anyone else heard anything about this?  I know the Oklahoma DOT is going to tear out and rebuild the Choctaw Road interchange and widen I-40 to six lanes all the way out to the county line. 

I was wondering if anyone else had heard anything about Love's rebuilding on the South side of the freeway.

----------


## kevinpate

Had not, but it would be nice to see for my SiL's family, who live not far from there.

The old Love's location was horrid, and not rebuilding there is a solid call.

----------


## Corndog1

That seems possible.  I have a friend who is your new neighbor it sounds like.  He also lives in Deerfield.  I talked to him a few weeks back and he said at that time that Loves had bought the land straight west of the old location and planned to build on it, and that the folks who owned anderson travel plaza were supposed to be starting on rebuilding it this month. Im not sure what his source was, but you might be correct.  Either way, I am ready for someone to get something built on atleast one of those lots or clean them up.  They look horrible every time I turn off the road to come home.

----------


## bombermwc

The old lot on the north side of I-40 has been sold. From the assesor's website:

ACCOUNTNO:  R144208000 
ACCTTYPE:  Commercial 
MAPNUMBER:  1299 
TAXDISTRICT:  204 
BUSINESSNAME:  UNOCC (FORMERLY LOVES) 

The plot for the old plaza on the south side has NOT changed owners though. It's value, however, has significantly been reduces (duh, there isn't a struture there anymore). GIS Map for this plot 

So to me, it looks like the old plaza is rebuilding and Love's has abandoned the area. Maybe they'll be an update posted on the assesor's page soon that changes that....

----------


## BrettM2

Love's has not abandoned the area.  My wife's uncle is an executive and he told me a few weeks ago they were just waiting on ODOT to make their decisions on the interchange.  They didn't own their old lot and it was too small for what they wanted to do anyway.  It may not be as quick as many want, but he made it very clear they would be back.

----------


## plmccordj

If you look at ODOT's timeline on this page...

http://www.okladot.state.ok.us/cwp-8..._okc_metro.pdf

You see they are going to be acquiring right of way and utility movement in FY12.  They will be reconstructing the interchange and adding lanes in FY15.  If you look at this PowerPoint on their page... http://www.okladot.state.ok.us/meeti...aring_rev8.ppt
You can see they are going to remove the loops for the exits.  The West bound off ramp will be going right through the Love's property.  Also they are going to widen I-40  to six lanes from the I-240 merge to the county line from FY16 through FY18.

Also if you look at Proposition 1 of the 2007 bond election that passed overwhelmingly you will see that the city plans to widen Choctaw Road to four lanes from SE 44th down to SE 89th Street.  You can read about that here...  http://www.okc.gov/bonds2007/BondSec...201%20(STREETS)

I am curious how you searched for the Anderson Travel Plaza on the County Assessor's page.  Their address was 7501 S Choctaw Road.  When I look up that address, it gives me an error every time.  Is there another way to search for a piece of land?

Thanks

----------


## bombermwc

Well if Love's doesn't own any land out there, it's going to cost them to come back for sure. Looks like the other plaza is going to be well established by the time Love's gets something going, although I don't blame them for not wanting to do anything in the middle of construction.

plm - I almost never look things up by address...their search engine kinda stinks. I usually just zoom manually to the area and plot it out. You can always compare where you are to a google map since the assesor's page doesn't show roads until you're pretty close in.

----------


## plmccordj

Yesterday around 7:00 PM I was driving around in the old parking lot of the Anderson Travel Plaza when a pickup pulled up to me and asked me if I needed any help.  I told him that I just bought a house behind here and was looking to see if they were going to be building again.  The guy told me that they were indeed rebuilding soon and I asked him if it was still going to be the Anderson Travel Plaza or Love's.  He told me that it was going to be a Thunder Plaza.  I went home and got online to see if I could find any mention of Thunder Plaza or ANYTHING about this property and I could find nothing.

I am not sure if the guy was just telling me something to get me to leave or if there is anything to his story.  My gut tells me that most people do not hire security guards for abandoned properties that have no structure on them.  His very presence makes me think that he is telling me the truth.  I know this is not much news but it is something.

----------


## bombermwc

It could just be the name they are giving it instead of Anderson Travel Plaza. It's not like the previous place was a large corporate name. They could call it spaghetti stop central if they wanted.

----------


## Corndog1

Anderson never made sense being its not on Anderson, to me anyway.  Dont care if Loves reopens or not, would be nice if they did, but I have certainly learned to live without it after this kind of time has passed.  But, I think it is completely wrong that they havent cleaned the lot or the sign up.  That is disrespectful of the people who are proud of living in Choctaw.  That sign barely hung up there for a long time before something was done, and still today you see trash, concrete, parts of the awning laying on the ground.  I dont ask you to rebuild, but please clean up your mess.  I am ashamed to tell people to exit there to come to my house.  Wouldnt be a big deal if it had just happened, but really how long do you leave it there.  Tell your executive friend that I am sure I will buy gas when they reopen, but I havent stopped in a Loves since that happened due to how they left the property (not that it hurt their business).  

I would like to see the places cleaned or rebuilt either way do something.  As for a security guard, I have never seen one their, but then again I dont drive around the vacant lot.  As for construction starting soon, that sign has said that for a year.  Guess it depends on what you define soon as.  Loves must define it as FY 2018 it seems.

----------


## plmccordj

I just did some research and found that it is not Love's that is rebuilding now.  I searched for building permits and someone from Broken Arrow applied to build at the site of the Anderson Travel Plaza. This application was submitted 22 June 2011 and received 28 June.  The Love's property is being taken over by the Oklahoma Department of Transportation and will soon be on off ramp to I-40 West bound.  I am hearing that Love's will rebuild but they are going to have to relocate a little because the new 6 lane I-40 and off ramp will go right through the property.  The park and ride will be moved behind and to the South side of the Sonic.  Choctaw Road will be widened to four lanes plus a turn lane where I-40 is.

Applicant:
RANDY ALLEY
RANDY ALLEY
6828 S 223RD E. AVE
BROKEN ARROW, OK, 74014
Home Phone:	
918-798-8847
Fax:	
918-258-8908
alleydd@windstream.net
Location:
7501 S CHOCTAW RD
OKLAHOMA CITY OK 73020
Description:
TORNADO REBUILT - CONVIENENCE STORE
Owner:
333 CHOCTAW RD
 More Details

  Additional Information
Housing Units:
1
Number of Buildings:
1
Public Owned:
No

  Application Information

BUILDING
Permission To:		Erect
Number of Stories:		1
Overall Height:		27
Square Footage:		13000
Existing Use:		VACANT
Proposed Use Code:		Shell Building
Land Use Code:		8300.63
Zoning:		C-4

----------


## jn1780

If and when Love's rebuilds it will be on the west side of Choctaw road a little bit further north.

----------


## bombermwc

Why would they want to move further North? I-40 isn't moving so that would just put them further away from the interstate....seems sort of silly for a travel stop.

----------


## Corndog1

Thats the location I was told also.  Basically just northwest of the old one.  Guess we will see in a few years.

----------


## plmccordj

I see that Oklahoma City has just issued four building permits on 8/9/2011 for the old Anderson Travel Plaza location under the name Thunder Travel Center.  Also about the Loves.  The old lot is owned by WHITE J DONALD TRS and you can see it here... http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...TNO=R144208000

The new I-40 interchange will go right through the property.  I was on a department of Transportation document that said a suitable place for them to relocate due to the upcoming I-40 widening project is across the street and shows the lot.  This document was from 2008.  Now I looked up that property across the street and it was purchased by WHITE J DONALD TRS in February of this year.  You can see it here... http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...TNO=R144218000

Last night I heard a lot of loud noise behind my house and I went to see what it was.  It was the former Anderson Travel Plaza parking lot being removed by a back hoe.  Maybe things are finally moving.

----------


## MustangGT

Until the interchange is upgraded and rebuilt by ODOT it really is speculation as to what will happen.  Relatives who live in the edition behind the old truck stop have been told by the developers that it will be rebuilt as soon as the roadway is upgraded.

----------


## AMP0907

We also live behind Anderson's and are very concerned that Love's and Anderson's will be expanded which has the potential for turning our interchange into another I-40 and Morgan Road. Actually we would like to see a nice Braum's or something that does not include the noise and traffic hassles of trucks as well as the security issues that have been an issue in the past. 
I looked up the four building permits
2900sq ft - code 8300.36 - Eating Establishments: Fast Food, with Drive-Thru Order Window1432sq ft - code 8300.5 - Alcoholic Beverage Retail Sales1235 sq ft - 8300.63 - Retail Sales and Services: General6720sq ft - 8300.47 - Gasoline Sales: Truck Stops
Does anyone know if they need a special permit to allow the trucks to be parked overnight or does 8300.47 cover that? 

Also if they move the park and ride south of Sonic, will they be using some of school commission land. I thought that pasture area was sold or has a long term lease to a private owner. Looking at the property bought by Donald White, it appears that it is zoned residential.

----------


## plmccordj

The property is not going to be any larger because it cannot be due to surrounding properties.  Since the East bound off ram will be cutting right along the North edge of their parking lot, they will be cramped for space.  You can see the diagram on this PowerPoint... http://www.okladot.state.ok.us/meeti...aring_rev8.ppt.

In fact, once Choctaw Road is widened, it will take away part of the front of the property.  I noticed that Oklahoma City has already solicited consultants for the widening of Choctaw Road from SE 59th to 71st.  You can read it here... 

http://www.okc.gov/pw/pdf/notice/pc-...33_435_436.pdf

They have already done the study for SE 44th to SE 59th.  The next section will be SE 74th to SE 89th.  The DOT will be doing the widening from SE 71st to SE 74th in conjunction with the I-40 widening project.  It looks like the truck stop parking lot is almost completely cleared.  Yesterday when I went to work, I saw a semi parked and sleeping at the entrance of Deerfield Estates between SE 78th and SE 79th because he could not get into the truck stop parking lot like before.

----------


## MustangGT

It will not be able to be enlarged but due to the rebuilding of the interchange it is obvious that traffic volume will increase.  Pretty simple math actually.

----------


## plmccordj

I have lived in the city my whole life.  I say bring it on  :Smile:   I know, I know,  People moved out here to escape the traffic.  Unfortunately it is only a matter of time before this area fills in like the rest of the city.  This area is so pretty it is surprising to me that it has taken this long for people to recognize what a gold mine the East  side is.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I have lived in the city my whole life.  I say bring it on   I know, I know,  People moved out here to escape the traffic.  Unfortunately it is only a matter of time before this area fills in like the rest of the city.  This area is so pretty it is surprising to me that it has taken this long for people to recognize what a gold mine the East  side is.


PL, I kknow what ya mean as to that addition and its bueaty.
True story about   where your development  is and the location of the loves.
My grand pa owned that  1/4 section through the mid 30's.  Had a farm out there.  My mom used to pick apples from an old orchard  over by the creek.  Grandpa was also a rum runner.
He took a load into OKC and got into a card game at the old silver dollar saloon.
He lost the farm on that card game......................Mom STILL gets very aggitated when she drives on I40 at Choctaw................oh well

----------


## anniemae

I am so glad to find this board! I live in the area and have been wondering if anything was planned for the Love's and Anderson's properties. So very glad to know there are plans underway. I know some folks are concerned about a large truck stop but I would remind them EVERYTHING they depend on to have a decent life comes to us on those trucks and the drivers deserve our respect and a place where they can safely rest. Hope it's a first class place!

----------


## Corndog1

I think anything is better than the half torn up lots I have been looking at everytime I drive by.  Feel bad everytime I give someone directions to my house and have to tell them to exit at the pile of concrete that used to be gas stations. Its time to build something folks, anything.

----------


## valsvic

I live in Deerfield as well. Love the neighborhood. I miss Andersons. It wasnt the best. I would much prefer an on cue but I really liked having the convenience. 
It seems like there may be several of us who live there who use okc talk. I would like to start a neighborhood group to talk about our concerns and thoughts. For example we really need to see what can be done about the bums who hang out and beg on the off ramp. Yhere are also reports of a bobcat taking small pets. Lets see what we can do to get our own neighborhood group or page. Who here would be interested?

----------


## plmccordj

I am willing to join.  I know that OKCTalk.com also has a Facebook page for when this site is down for maintenance.  That may work as well.

----------


## plmccordj

Speaking of the missing cats... I know where they are... They are in my backyard in the wooded area.  We moved in here on July 29th and the former owners could not catch their cat to take him with them.  They left a huge box that auto-feeds as they eat right on our back porch.  Every time we go out the back door, about five cats take off running into the woods behind my house. I went back there to the back of the yard several times and there are five or six cats that are living back there.  They run from me so I cannot get very close to them. I am on 78th Street on the South edge of the truck stop.

----------


## valsvic

I'm new to this site but I am very pleased to see there are others who are posting and concerned about this area. I need to explore OKCTALK to see how to get a neighborhood group. There are alot of things that we as a group can get done or at least provide info.
I've been wondering what was going on with the stores, and had no idea about the I-40 project. I got a flier over the weekend about the cats and I REALLY want to see what we can do about the bums and maybe finding out about who to call to try to get some street lights around the neighborhood.
It's a great neighborhood. I love it. I'm not trying to make it sound bad, I just would like to see what can be done to make it better. We all paid way too much money and purposely chose this area for it's serenity and safety. I don't want to worry about my home and kids with vagrants hanging around or at the least, being embarrased to live so close to vagrant central. I bet if one of the many local temp agencies were to have one of their bus stops at the park and ride, the thought of being pressured to actually work like the rest of us would scare them away. Having bums that close is NOT what I had in mind. In the mean time, I hope everyone can remember " DON'T FEED THE BEARS!".

----------


## valsvic

For now, I started a new group here on OKCTalk called I-40 and Choctaw RD Communities. I figure there are other neighborhoods close by that would have some common concerns and info as well.
We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Drake

> I'm new to this site but I am very pleased to see there are others who are posting and concerned about this area. I need to explore OKCTALK to see how to get a neighborhood group. There are alot of things that we as a group can get done or at least provide info.
> I've been wondering what was going on with the stores, and had no idea about the I-40 project. I got a flier over the weekend about the cats and I REALLY want to see what we can do about the bums and maybe finding out about who to call to try to get some street lights around the neighborhood.
> It's a great neighborhood. I love it. I'm not trying to make it sound bad, I just would like to see what can be done to make it better. *We all paid way too much money and purposely chose this area for it's serenity and safety.* I don't want to worry about my home and kids with vagrants hanging around or at the least, being embarrased to live so close to vagrant central. I bet if one of the many local temp agencies were to have one of their bus stops at the park and ride, the thought of being pressured to actually work like the rest of us would scare them away. Having bums that close is NOT what I had in mind. In the mean time, I hope everyone can remember " DON'T FEED THE BEARS!".


Not trying to be rude, but the truckstops & the interstate were there long before Deerfield. Meaning the vagrants & the traffic noise were there when you brought the property.

----------


## jn1780

> Why would they want to move further North? I-40 isn't moving so that would just put them further away from the interstate....seems sort of silly for a travel stop.


As others have said, there would be an off ramp going through there backdoor.  The possible new location wouldn't be that much further north and they wouldn't be in a difficult to access location.  Also, taking out the I-40 westbound off ramp loop will free up some land on the northwest side of I-40. This could be several years away though.

----------


## valsvic

> Not trying to be rude, but the truckstops & the interstate were there long before Deerfield. Meaning the vagrants & the traffic noise were there when you brought the property.


You're right. Point taken.
However, This isn't endangered wildlife we're talking about and this isn't an inner city slum. When I said "we paid way too much..." I meant as opposed to buying some 30K dump around SE 25th and Robinson where you would expect to see that type of thing. These properties are very nice and affordable compared to any other addition like it. Again, I love it and would highly recommend it to anyone. Every place has it's drawbacks and the residents should make efforts to continually improve. That's really all I want to do. Besides the truck stops haven't been there for more than a year now and ole' stumpy can still be found at least once a week. As far as the noise goes; I can almost never hear the hwy with the exception of an occasional loud motorcycle, and even then it's barely noticeable. It's alot less noise than living in landing path of Tinker. I've been there too.
I understand that there are alot of people and traffic using the I-40/Choctaw. Thats why the bums are there. More people to beg = more handouts. Honestly, I never expected there to be bums in choctaw. I lived around this general area my whole life and never saw such a thing. I suppose I never really spent any time at these truck stops though. I suppose I was a little naive.

----------


## BoulderSooner

lets start with where you live .. I-40 and choctaw road is Oklahoma City for a mile north and south of the interstate ..        

the interchange will be redone in 2015 and 2016 and I-40 will be 3 lane all all the way to harrah rd at some point

----------


## anniemae

Wow! There is certainly a lot of activity at the old Anderson's location the last week or so. I don't know what the plan is, but it looks to be pretty big, the whole lot, except for the truck fueling area has been taken down to bare earth and it seems they are either hauling dirt in or out in huge dump trucks. There were five or six parked there this evening as well as some other earthmoving equipment. Someone is spending some big bucks!

----------


## valsvic

Yep. They have been working everyday. I'm thrilled to finally see some progress. I'm glad to see all the old black-top gone too. Looks like it's going to get a complete fresh build. Probably even have that "new truck-stop" smell for a little while anyway. Ha! (sorry, bad joke) I would like to think it will be very nice when complete.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Yep. They have been working everyday. I'm thrilled to finally see some progress. I'm glad to see all the old black-top gone too. Looks like it's going to get a complete fresh build. Probably even have that "new truck-stop" smell for a little while anyway. Ha! (sorry, bad joke) I would like to think it will be very nice when complete.


Nothing like the smell of fuel fumes from 50 plus tractor/trucks on a cold morning.

----------


## kd5kzy

Manager at the Sonic across the street advised it was going to be an IHOP.......The old  ANDERSON TRAVEL PLAZA  was named after a former owner. Been living in the area for 15 years. The old truck stop at one time was called Bruce's.

----------


## kd5kzy

I am on South Hiwassee. We have seen an influx of burglaries in our area. We recently had a group near 134th & Hiwassee who were arrested on a laundry list of charges ranging from running a chop shop to possession of a firearm after a former felony conviction. You folks on Choctaw Road might want to contact the police department about starting a neighborhood watch program. I am in Cleveland County, the Sheriff’s Department has done an outstanding job of community policing. We can all look out for each other and also improve our home security. I recently installed additional outside lighting and a monitored security system. 






> For now, I started a new group here on OKCTalk called I-40 and Choctaw RD Communities. I figure there are other neighborhoods close by that would have some common concerns and info as well.
> We'll see how it goes.

----------


## plmccordj

kd5kzs

An IHOP would be great.  I hope they are right.  By the way, I am K5GLH and it is good to hear from you.  I guess you moved away from Midwest City and back down to Hiwassee.
I moved into Deerfield Estates at I-40 and Choctaw.  I can walk out my back fence and be right on that truck stop.

----------


## Corndog1

Is there anyway to confirm this.  I think it is a great place for that honestly.  I dont know why anyone would want to open another gas station across from what will eventually be a gigantic loves store someday.  A stand alone restaurant would work well in my opinion.  Should be some permits or something issued for this out there.  I dont know, but from reading what IHOP requires, not sure that location would qualify per their standards. Maybe a franchise talked them into it anyway.

----------


## Redskin 70

> kd5kzs
> 
> An IHOP would be great.  I hope they are right.  By the way, I am K5GLH and it is good to hear from you.  I guess you moved away from Midwest City and back down to Hiwassee.
> I moved into Deerfield Estates at I-40 and Choctaw.  I can walk out my back fence and be right on that truck stop.


Drove out  past there Saturday and I waved at ya...............

----------


## plmccordj

> Drove out  past there Saturday and I waved at ya...............


I blew you a kiss.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I blew you a kiss.


I'm glad I didnt see that..................

----------


## plmccordj

I feel safer knowing that you were keeping your eyes on the road... LOL

----------


## Redskin 70

they sure are stiring up the dirt there arent they?

----------


## Corndog1

Seems like a lot of dirt being moved around for just an IHOP, anyone able to confirm what they are actually doing?

----------


## plmccordj

It is going to be a full blown truck stop just like before.  Whether or not there is an IHOP in it, we do not know but we do know it is going to be called "Thunder Travel Center"  This name is on all four of the building permits that were submitted.  All of the permits are still in "review" status and have items listed that need correction before being approved.  The dirt moving is probably just clearing the area for when they are approved. The only permit that has been approved so far is the installation of a temporary power pole so they can have electricity.  The property lines are the same as before except that the entries are going to have to be moved farther South to comply with the distance requirements from the East bound off-ramp that will be right on the North side of their property.  The loop exits are going away and a red light will be placed on both sides of I-40.

----------


## fastneasy

Talked to the manager of the travel plaza. He says their will be a Wendys at the old Anderson Travel Plaza location. I live in Deerefield and my biggest concern is prowlers in the area. We have had several car and home burglaries. Hopefully the bobcats and skunks will discourage some of this activity.

----------


## plmccordj

I have seen my neighbor's display a fear of prowlers.

----------


## Thunder

There is one further east on the south side of the highway, but its real small.  They offer no showers.

----------


## rcjunkie

> There is one further east on the south side of the highway, but its real small.  They offer no showers.


Who cares about the one further East, this thread is about the new Love's planned for I-40 and Choctaw Road.

----------


## Thunder

> Who cares about the one further East, this thread is about the new Love's planned for I-40 and Choctaw Road.


So what?  I'm letting people know where they can visit Love's until a new one is built.  Behave.

----------


## Redskin 70

> It is going to be a full blown truck stop just like before.  Whether or not there is an IHOP in it, we do not know but we do know it is going to be called "*Thunder Travel Center*"  This name is on all four of the building permits that were submitted.  All of the permits are still in "review" status and have items listed that need correction before being approved.  The dirt moving is probably just clearing the area for when they are approved. The only permit that has been approved so far is the installation of a temporary power pole so they can have electricity.  The property lines are the same as before except that the entries are going to have to be moved farther South to comply with the distance requirements from the East bound off-ramp that will be right on the North side of their property.  The loop exits are going away and a red light will be placed on both sides of I-40.


Now that is funny.....almost ironic in a way.................Thunder you catch that?

----------


## Corndog1

Well, they were busy for a little while.  Looks like it has stalled again.  Sure is pretty weather, think i would be building as fast as possible while the weather lasted.

----------


## MDot

Well, that is disappointing that they stalled again, but maybe there's a reason for it that isn't them just stopping for the sake of it.

Here's to hoping they start up again soon.

----------


## Redskin 70

depends on materila and workers to continue.  Subcontractors arent always available when ya need them.   I know that from hard experience.

----------


## plmccordj

This is the current status of building permits as of 9/27/2011

08/09/2011 
*BLDC-2011-04743* 
Building - Commercial 
THUNDER TRAVEL CENTER 
Ready to be Issued 


08/09/2011 
*BLDC-2011-04742* 
Building - Commercial 
THUNDER TRAVEL CENTER 
Ready to be Issued 


08/09/2011 
*BLDC-2011-04741* 
Building - Commercial 
THUNDER TRAVEL CENTER 
In Review 

08/09/2011 
*BLDC-2011-04740* 
Building - Commercial 
THUNDER TRAVEL CENTER 
In Review 

06/22/2011 
*SWC-2011-00325* 
Storm Water Quality - Construction 
ANDERSON TRAVEL CENTER 
Issued 365 Days 

06/22/2011 
*BLDC-2011-03665* 
Building - Commercial 
THUNDER TRAVEL CENTER 
In Review

----------


## plmccordj

I just got off the Choctaw Road exit and noticed that two new signs were up.  One of them says Coming Soon! Thunder Travel Plaza with a Wendy's sign on it.  The other sign says Retail and office space available 1200 square feet.  Then I went on to the Oklahoma City permits page and found that all of the permits that were "ready to issue" status now say issued.  Pretty cool.

----------


## Corndog1

Wendys is okay, i was more impressed with the idea of an IHOP.  Never thought the IHOP was going to happen, but was wanting it to.  Oh well, I will drown my dissapointment in a frosty someday.

----------


## Thunder

It was suppose to be Love's with Subway.

----------


## kevinpate

Thunder, the Love's and the Thunder Travel Plaza are not the same thing, but as I understand it, both will get built.  The Love's may be a while longer before it starts.

----------


## plmccordj

I just went out to the Park and Ride and took a couple photos of the signs.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Glad I decided to check in here for the first time in a long time. I will FINALLY have a convenient place to stop for coffee on the way to work again.

Bonus: I'm gonna get three lanes to rock-n-roll down as well.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thunder

> Glad I decided to check in here for the first time in a long time. I will FINALLY have a convenient place to stop for coffee on the way to work again.
> 
> Bonus: I'm gonna get three lanes to rock-n-roll down as well.


Goodie.  You live near me.  :-D

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I live out around 29th and Peebly.

----------


## plmccordj

The truck stop is finally going up.  On my way home from work yesterday, I noticed they had installed the poles that would hold the canopy over the gas pumps.  Today I came home from work and saw where they have installed eight poles for the actual building itself.

----------


## plmccordj

I went out there and took some more pictures of the truck stop this morning to show you the status...



If you click on the picture, you should be able to go into the whole set and see the rest of them.

----------


## Thunder

When will you post the pictures?

----------


## plmccordj

> When will you post the pictures?


Click on the link. Flickr does not have the .jpg images. I just posted the link and tried to use the image link but did not show up.

Sorry about that.

----------


## Thunder

All I see are blank. :-(

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Here you go...


Thunder Travel Plaza by Paul L McCord Jr, on Flickr


> I went out there and took some more pictures of the truck stop this morning to show you the status...
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the picture, you should be able to go into the whole set and see the rest of them.


Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Thunder

Its cute and named after me. On grand opening day, I will be there for autographs.

----------


## Corndog1

Any ideas on when this joint is supposed to open?

----------


## jn1780

This is a pretty big thread on a Love's Truck stop and there isn't even a Loves being built right now. LOL

----------


## plmccordj

That is because when this thread was started, construction had not started and we were working on rumor that it was going to be Love's.  Once started, we could not change the name.  I know the truck stop is paving the parking lot now and installing lights on the canopy over the gas pumps.  Three days ago they put up a sign that says Now hiring and has a web site called http://thunderplaza.com.

About a month ago Cox was connecting a line from one of our yards in the neighborhood to run it over to the truck stop so we know they will have cable TV or Internet.  The sign says open Spring 2012.

----------


## so1rfan

Noticed the other day that there is a liquor/wine store included in the building.

----------


## plmccordj

I live in Deerfield Estates neighborhood on the South side of the truck stop and I received a letter from the city for a hearing on 19 Apr 2012 about the truck stop requesting a change to the city rules on signage.  All it said was CAT Scale company wants to put a truck scale on the North side of the truck stop and they want to change the rules on the signage.  The hearing will be downtown on the third floor that afternoon.

About a month ago, Cox Cable trenched out our front yards to tap into the cable line to run it over to the truck stop. They finally put up a fence behind our house.  This weekend, I'll post some pictures.

----------


## kevinpate

> Noticed the other day that there is a liquor/wine store included in the building.


If nothing else, it make the drivers and lot lizards a tad more appealing to each other.

----------


## plmccordj

The truck stop opened last Friday, June 8, 12.  It is pretty nice but very busy.  If you exit I-40 East at Choctaw Road, there is a lot of traffic there now.  Even the Wendy's Hamburgers is open 24 hours.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Sign on the window says that they close at midnight (Wendy's).

But I did get a Frosty to dip my fries in last night!

----------


## plmccordj

Thanks for the information.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Well, that also may only be the drive up window that closes. No telling.

----------


## plmccordj

Now the title of this thread will finally make some sense.  I see that Love's Travel Stops has filed for five building permits today. The permits are for 7401 S. Choctaw Road which is across the street and a little to the North of the old location.  The old lot was eight acres and the new lot is 32 acres.  I knew they would have to relocate since their old property will be the location of the West bound off ramp for I-40 once the widening project is complete.  The new Love's location will be right at the SE 71st and Choctaw location where OKC has plans to install a red light.  The main building permit shows it to be 11,071 square feet as shown below.

*ob Value($):*$3,000,000.00
*Number of Buildings:*1

*Public Owned:*No
*Construction Type:*327-Stores and Customer Services




*BUILDING*
Permission To:

Erect

Number of Stories:

1

Overall Height:

21

Square Footage:

11071

Existing Use:

VACANT

Proposed Use Code:

Retail Sales

Zoning:

C-4

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Very cool. Thanks for posting that.

----------


## curious neighbor

Anyone know what all the yellow line is they are putting in?

----------


## plmccordj

Yes.  The yellow line work that is happening between SE 44th and SE 59th on the West side of choctaw Road is the gas line being moved away from the road.  This is the beginning stages of the utility and right of way being done for the widening project in FY15.  Choctaw Road is being widened from two lanes to four lanes from SE 44th to SE 89th in FY15.  This is to coincide with the I-40 widening project where I-40 will be widened from four lanes to six lanes beginning at the I-40 and I-240 merge eastward to the County line at mile marker 174. Choctaw and Harrah Road interchanges are being rebuilt with the loop exits removed.  Choctaw Road will be getting three new red lights. One on each side of the new I-40 and one at SE 71st and Choctaw Road, right in front of the new Love's Travel Stop and the Harmony Christian Church.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Yup.

And that's probably about the time I'll move back to Moore.

*facepalm*

----------


## curious neighbor

> Yes.  The yellow line work that is happening between SE 44th and SE 59th on the West side of choctaw Road is the gas line being moved away from the road.  This is the beginning stages of the utility and right of way being done for the widening project in FY15.  Choctaw Road is being widened from two lanes to four lanes from SE 44th to SE 89th in FY15.  This is to coincide with the I-40 widening project where I-40 will be widened from four lanes to six lanes beginning at the I-40 and I-240 merge eastward to the County line at mile marker 174. Choctaw and Harrah Road interchanges are being rebuilt with the loop exits removed.  Choctaw Road will be getting three new red lights. One on each side of the new I-40 and one at SE 71st and Choctaw Road, right in front of the new Love's Travel Stop and the Harmony Christian Church.


So what is the yellow line that is being put in along SE 89th, East of Choctaw Rd. and right next to the road?  I haven't seen anything being taken out and moved?  Only being put in.  Along there and also along I-40 all the way from Del City Passed Choctaw Rd.

----------


## plmccordj

The yellow line is the same. The widening is going to go all the way to 89th and the houses are on the West at that place. The orange line you are talking about from Del City Eastward on I-40 is a fiber optic line by ONE-NET.  They are the IT department of the Oklahoma Department of Education.

----------


## aggieswife

for the past couple of weeks, the land is being prepared!  a lot of heavy equipment!  anyone knows when it'll be opened? next spring?
and when will the interchange construction begin for I-40 & Choctaw?

----------


## Mel

> If nothing else, it make the drivers and lot lizards a tad more appealing to each other.


Nothing says love like 90 proof.

----------


## Dubya61

Crews have completed a LOT of dirt work for the new Loves Travel Plaza.  They've also put up the fueling station awnings and begun putting up walls for what I assume will be the convenience store.  The dirt work either involves a lot of building up for stability on the back (west) end or Loves is gonna open up a sledding hill there when it snows.

----------


## bombermwc

I was out that way last weekend and noticed the amount of dirt work to the west....seemed very odd to me. It seems like it would have made more sense to use a retaining wall or even stair step it down. This way the land really can't be used for anything else....just weird.

----------


## WilliamTell

how big is this damn thing going to be? they just keep on building and building..does anyone have the final layouts?

----------


## BrettM2

> how big is this damn thing going to be? they just keep on building and building..does anyone have the final layouts?


If its the Paul's Valley layout, it's a pretty large store. I don't imagine they'll build a brand new one (in a previously successful spot) and not make it the best layout they have.

----------


## MWCGuy

From the looks of it, they are probably building it large enough to attract truck drivers heading both east and west. I don't know if it has been noted but, the Thunder Travel Plaza is Pilot Travel Center one of Love's major competitors. That is probably having a lot to do with Love's opening such a large location. It will probably be pretty popular with truck traffic because many drivers prefer stopping on the edge of a city instead of in the middle of one. This probably take some business away from Petro with both Pilot and Loves being out on Choctaw Road.

----------


## MFracas84

This is the Love's site plan as was shown to us in a neighborhood meeting.  We live right next to it so we get meeting invites. Also they have started the Choctaw Road widening project from 44th to 59th.  They are taking some of our neighbor's land South of I-40 through eminent domain for the widening here.

I am plmccordj but have lost my login information so I had to create another account. If the board could help me get my other log in password back, I could post from that account.

----------


## MFracas84

For some reason the site plan didn't show up. I have it on my Flickr page below...

site_plan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## kevinpate

It's a big one all right. Then again, given the anticipated traffic they could probably go bigger if they had enough space to do so.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

A McDonalds? 

DAMMIT.

/wanted a Taco Bell

----------


## Dubya61

Looks like they poured the parking lot last week and put up signage on the weekend for McDonalds and Loves with an "Open Soon" banner across the Loves sign.  The heart facing the city was even lit up for a while.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

The main buildings are up too.

----------


## so1rfan

The old Loves there had a Taco Bell at one time. Very limited menu. Used to drive my wife nuts when I would get food there, she felt that no way the food wouldn't be disgusting. Tasted like regular Taco Bell to me.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

My wife sends weekly messages to their Facebook page, telling them that McDonald's drools and Taco Bell rules. But they're not listening.

She loves Taco Bell for some reason.

----------


## Dubya61

Yeah, there's already three McDonalds close (north, east and west).  I can't see it being a great thing for the chain, except that it'll get good business from the interstate.  I'll bet the three McDonalds nearby wish it weren't there, as well.  Given the option (and a requirement), I'll opt for a McDonalds that doesn't require me to use what is probably the third most accident-prone interstate intersection.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

No kidding. I avoid that intersection like the plague. Luckily, I live off of Peebly...So I don't need to use the Choctaw exits often...Plus, I work nights, so I'm never in traffic around there.

----------


## kevinpate

> The old Loves there had a Taco Bell at one time. Very limited menu. Used to drive my wife nuts when I would get food there, she felt that no way the food wouldn't be disgusting. Tasted like regular Taco Bell to me.


Perhaps you were both right?

----------


## MFracas84

I live at I-40 and Choctaw Road and am thrilled to see McDonald's.  The closest one is at I-40 and Douglas and SE 29th at Harrah and NE 23rd West of Choctaw, all at eight miles.  Actually it is a perfect place for a McDonald's.  In fact, that is the one thing that I look forward to most about this truck stop.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I live at I-40 and Choctaw Road and am thrilled to see McDonald's.  The closest one is at I-40 and Douglas and SE 29th at Harrah and NE 23rd West of Choctaw, all at eight miles.  Actually it is a perfect place for a McDonald's.  In fact, that is the one thing that I look forward to most about this truck stop.


29th and Harrah rd too. Opened a few months ago.

I look forward to being able to see the glowing sign again...Lets me know that I'm almost home, my exit is only a couple of miles further  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dubya61

Disclaimer, My life does not ebb and flow with this Love's.  All the same...
What is taking them so long?  They STILL have that "Open Soon" sign covering the actual sign.
They have a billboard up at the I-240/I-35 intersection (headed west) saying that they're there.
Their CAT scales sign is lit in the morning, now.
They have signage up on the front saying there'll be a McDonalds and Subway there.
The hill out back is more or less groomed.
How long will Love's be content to sit on this without earning income?

----------


## ylouder

They were a supposed to.open in March...before ling it will be may.  They don't seem too concerned with it.

----------


## Dubya61

I think they're open.  The "Open Soon" canvas sign is down and the "Love's" sign and gas prices are lit up.

----------


## jn1780

> I think they're open.  The "Open Soon" canvas sign is down and the "Love's" sign and gas prices are lit up.


Correct, opened today.

----------


## Mel

I will have to stop by for some Robertson's Beef Jerky.

----------


## Prunepicker

> I will have to stop by for some Robertson's Beef Jerky.


Is that Love's serving Robertson's?  If so I'll have a ham sammich with 
mayo and, if I feel like it, cheese.

----------


## Roger S

> Is that Love's serving Robertson's?  If so I'll have a ham sammich with 
> mayo and, if I feel like it, cheese.


Doubt they are selling ham sandwiches but every Love's I have ever been in carries Robertson's jerky and beef sticks.

----------

